# Die erste Sicherheitsbeurteilung nach EN ISO 13849 - HILFE!



## Mephisto (26 April 2010)

Hallo!

Bei uns in der Firma wurde das Kapitel Sicherheitstechnik bis Dato eher klein geschrieben. Wir haben zwar Sicherheitstechnik verbaut, aber ob die richtig verbaut war und den Anforderungen entspricht - keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich nun eine Maschine nach den neuen Richtlinien entwickeln und es gibt noch große Wissenslücken zu füllen.
Kurz einige Feststellungen:
- ich arbeite mit Sistema(oder versuche es zumindest)
- ja, ihr dürft mich noob, azubi oder sonst was schimpfen
- nein, es gibt keinen in meiner Firma, der sich damit besser auskennt
- ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion bemüht
- ja, ich habe die Normen gelesen
- nein, ich habe die Normen nicht verstanden (Bin ja auch Techniker und kein Aristokrat)
- nein, mir ist noch keine lustige Signatur eingefallen

Man fühlt sich ein bisschen wie beim ersten S** - alles schon gesehen aber keine Ahnung wie mans richtig macht und Fehler merkt man erst wenns schon zu spät ist.

Also hier meine Fragen:

1. Wenn ich einen NOT AUS Taster an ein NOT AUS Relais anschließe und sowohl die + als auch die - Versorgung mit je einem Öffnerkontakt des NOT AUS Tasters unterbreche(wegen Querschlusserkennung), dann habe ich trotzdem noch ein einkanaliges System, oder?

2. Ich habe in der Realität mehrere NOT AUS in Serie geschaltet. Muss ich dann jeden NOT AUS in Sistema einpflegen?(dann sinkt ja das MTTFd)

3. Was mache ich, wenn manche Hersteller nur den PL angeben und nicht den MTTFd?

4. Wenn ich mit dem NOT AUS Relais aus Frage 1 zwei Hauptschütze ansteuern möchte (jeder Schütz über extra Kanal des NOT AUS Relais, Hauptstromkreis der Schütze in Serie geschaltet), habe ich dann nach wie vor ein einkanaliges System oder ein zweikanaliges System?

5. Sind NOT AUS, NOT AUS Relais, und Schütze ein einziger SRC/P(oder wie das heißt) oder drei getrennte?

6. wenn ich nun einen Motor zum einen über die beiden Hauptschütze aus Frage 4 und zusätzlich über einen Abschalteingang des Halbleiterwendeschützmoduls zum stehen bringen kann, bin ich dann zweikanalig?

7. Wenn ich nun einen Kontakt des NOT AUS Relais auf einen SPS Eingang leite, und dann die SPS noch zusätzlich die Ansteuerung des Halbleiterwendeschützes stilllegt, bin ich dann dreikanalig?

8. Wie kann ich dreikanalige Systeme in Sistema einpflegen?

Ich glaub, dass wars mal für die ersten 15min. Ich schätze, es werden noch einige Fragen folgen.
Danke schon jetzt an alle, die sich diese Endlosfrage durchlesen.

mfg mephisto


----------



## Safety (28 April 2010)

Hallo,
sehe Dir mal im BGIA Bericht 2/2008 das Beispiel 29 an dazu gibt es auch eine Beispiel Berechnung.


----------



## Mephisto (28 April 2010)

Danke!

Das Beispiel beantwortet schon mal einen Großteil meiner Fragen. Wobei ich gerade zu diesem Beispiel eine Frage hätte:
Es wird jeweils die +Versorgung eines Schützes über einen Ausgang des Sicherheitsrelais geschaltet. Ich dachte zweikanaligkeit besteht erst dann, wenn ich von den beiden Schützen jeweils die + und die -Versorgung schalte. Oder muss ich das nur wenn die Schütze zum Beispiel in einem anderen Schaltschrank wären und über ein Kabel mit dem Sicherheitsrelais verbunden sind?

Mir ist auch durchaus klar, dass viele meiner Fragen lächerlich und dämlich klingen aber ich lese mich halt erst in dieses Thema ein und Sicherheitstechnik wurde bei uns früher mehr aus Intuiton als aus Wissen ausgewählt und eingebaut. Deshalb fange ich quasi bei Null an. Ein echter Noob eben.

Also bitte helft mir auch weiterhin.

mfg mephisto


----------



## marlob (28 April 2010)

Mephisto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mir ist auch durchaus klar, dass viele meiner Fragen lächerlich und dämlich klingen aber ich lese mich halt erst in dieses Thema ein und Sicherheitstechnik wurde bei uns früher mehr aus Intuiton als aus Wissen ausgewählt und eingebaut. Deshalb fange ich quasi bei Null an. Ein echter Noob eben.
> 
> ...


Bei Sicherheit gibt es keine dämlichen und lächerlichen Fragen!
Also ruhig weiter fragen.


----------

